# Can I achieve all this in 12 weeks?



## AndroGen (Apr 1, 2019)

Hello all

Got a photo shoot booked for in 4 months.

For this shoot I need to prep and look fairly muscular.

Im not a regular lifter but I am on TRT so not worried about messing up my natural levels.

With the right steroid cycle, diet and training is it possible to go from not looking like you lift to looking like you lift in 8-12 weeks? Is it actually possible in this time?

I would obviously hire an excellent personal trainer who preps guys for bodybuilding competitions.

My stats
25
18% BF
175lbs

On hand I have 
Primo (15 vials)
Test C (15 vials)
Test P (20 vials)
Dianabol (400 tabs)
NPP (12 vials)
Anavar (100 tabs)
GHRP 6 and a few other peptides 

I don’t want to hear if it’s right to use steroids. Or if I should be using steroids. I just want to know if it’s possible to go from not looking like you lift to a decent size in 8-12 weeks and if so recommendations on the cycle..


----------



## Jin (Apr 1, 2019)

Sure you can. 
You don’t even need steroids.


----------



## CJ (Apr 1, 2019)

Drop 15-20 pounds of fat in 8-12 weeks? I guess so, but it's going to suck.


----------



## AndroGen (Apr 1, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Drop 15-20 pounds of fat in 8-12 weeks? I guess so, but it's going to suck.



20lbs of fat? I'm definitely not holding 20lbs of fat right now.

18% Body fat was just an estimation. Image attached to this post.

My plan was to do a 4-6 week heavy cut with peptides and my normal TRT.

Jump on a cycle for 8-10 weeks and hopefully get the results i need. My concern is if i can actually get big enough, even with steroids in 8-12 weeks!


----------



## CJ (Apr 1, 2019)

18% bf of 175 lbs is 31.5 lbs of bodyfat.

What sort of photo shoot is this?


----------



## CJ (Apr 1, 2019)

Even if you gained 25lbs of 100% lean tissue, you'd be at 200lbs with about 16% bodyfat, if your numbers are accurate.

I'm not trying to discourage you, i just think fat loss might be the better option for your goal. It is easier, and faster, to lose fat after all.

Getting back to training, and a proper diet, you'll still look great in 12 weeks.


----------



## AndroGen (Apr 1, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Even if you gained 25lbs of 100% lean tissue, you'd be at 200lbs with about 16% bodyfat, if your numbers are accurate.
> 
> I'm not trying to discourage you, i just think fat loss might be the better option for your goal. It is easier, and faster, to lose fat after all.
> 
> Getting back to training, and a proper diet, you'll still look great in 12 weeks.



Thank you for the advice on this.

I understand what you mean. I guess i was just thinking that i could realistically lose 8-12% body fat within a 4-6 week cut with the right training, diet and supplementation. Probably just thinking back to my teen days. Used to be really fat around age 16. Lost about 20% body fat in 3 months naturally with just an extreme calorie deficit and 2 hours jogging each day on the treadmill. Keep in mind that's just an estimation it could have been 12 or 20% as i didn't log it well. But it was extreme! 

Alright, so push the shoot back a few months sounds the best suggestion. Do a heavy cut down to 10-12% bodyfat, then a cycle, sound about right? As said on TRT regardless for life. Once I've cut down to a good 10% or so body fat, what cycle would you recommend for maximum impact in around 10-12 weeks? 

I'm looking for high impact. They want to be able to present the images in the article so it shows a huge amount of muscle mass gained in a short period of time. Hence the body transformation article! 

The shoot is with a modelling agency (Yes I'll be tanning, waxing my chest ect lol). Its also going to be used in one of their magazines in a body transformation article. Been doing shoots for a clothing and suit retailer for a few years. Mainly in suits and business dress. They got me this opportunity more as a favor lol!


----------



## AndroGen (Apr 1, 2019)

About the peptides i plan to run GHRP and CJC for the full cut. Will probably keep using them for the bulk too. I have a little follistatin, worth using or not?


----------



## CJ (Apr 1, 2019)

Your best course of action to achieve this is probably above my pay grade. Others with more experience can help you better than I can. They'll chime in during the day, it's early.


----------



## CJ (Apr 1, 2019)

Curious, why do you have so much shit "on hand" if you don't lift regularly?


----------



## Jin (Apr 1, 2019)

It’s April 1st. Just saying.


----------



## CJ (Apr 1, 2019)

God dammit!!! :32 (18):


----------



## AndroGen (Apr 1, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Curious, why do you have so much shit "on hand" if you don't lift regularly?



Because my uncle is a bodybuilder. He has been taking steroids for most of his life. I asked him for some steroids, he thrown all the above at me. I guess he thought i would prefer it over a bottle of whisky for my birthday lol. I asked him specifically for the primo and test as i heard primo was a good and mild bulking steroid. 

They're all great brands  

I ordered the peptides myself. 

Thanks for your help up to this point!


----------



## Straight30weight (Apr 1, 2019)

Hmmmmm........


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 1, 2019)

No time to delay. You need tren, lots of tren.


----------



## Straight30weight (Apr 1, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> No time to delay. You need tren, lots of tren.


Go the Bostin Loyd route and pin more than a gram a week .....


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 1, 2019)

Frankly, 8-12 weeks sounds conservative.  You could do this in a week.

Just pay the photographer to photoshop in some abs. You think all those celebrities really have those great bodies? Hell no. They just have people who have great software.


----------



## Jin (Apr 1, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> No time to delay. You need tren, lots of tren.



His uncle clearly doesn’t care about him. No tren given.


----------



## Bodyshock (Apr 1, 2019)

Other than being on TRT, have you used any AAS before?


----------



## AndroGen (Apr 1, 2019)

Bodyshock said:


> Other than being on TRT, have you used any AAS before?



Yeah a 16 week test cycle when I was lifting properly a few years ago.

Had an accident on my motorcycle. Spent about a year unable to lift. Never really got back into bodybuilding after that. Everything just faded away over the 4 years I’ve not properly trained for.


----------



## AndroGen (Apr 1, 2019)

Jin said:


> His uncle clearly doesn’t care about him. No tren given.



My uncle recommended I take test, tren and mast.

I said no way in hell will I take trenbolone. Used to have bad anxiety and panic attacks. Got that shit under control a few years back and don’t plan to take anything which could severely aggravate that. I imagine tren would.


----------



## Bodyshock (Apr 1, 2019)

Jin said:


> His uncle clearly doesn’t care about him. No tren given.



His uncle kept the tren for himself.


----------



## Jin (Apr 1, 2019)

Tell me about this photo shoot so I can give better advice.


----------



## AndroGen (Apr 1, 2019)

I’ve already posted information about the shoot in the previous page.

can you guys just help me out here. With serious answers on how to achieve these results.

Im deadly serious on all this. And I’ll put 100% of the work in to achieve the results.

I would like to do this the safest way possible and minimise damage. E.g I don’t want to run more than I need to.

I know April the 1st wasn’t the best day to post this... But I’m serious and not messing around.


----------



## Straight30weight (Apr 1, 2019)

I personally think the whole thing is silly and I’d be shocked if anyone here actually condoned what you’re thinking. But then again stranger things have happened....


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 1, 2019)

Give us an idea of your goal. Whose body do you want yours to look like?  Wanting to look like Arnold will take more time than wanting to look like Bieber.


----------



## snake (Apr 1, 2019)

AndroGen said:


> I'm looking for high impact. They want to be able to present the images in the article so it shows a huge amount of muscle mass gained in a short period of time. Hence the body transformation article!
> 
> The shoot is with a modelling agency (Yes I'll be tanning, waxing my chest ect lol). Its also going to be used in one of their magazines in a body transformation article. Been doing shoots for a clothing and suit retailer for a few years. Mainly in suits and business dress. They got me this opportunity more as a favor lol!



Before I give any advice, I need you to answer a question and do it honestly.

*"Is this for some side-by-side before and after comparison for a fitness company?*

I ask because it reeks likes the garbage they peddle to uneducated people. If that's the case, I will have no part of that deception.


----------



## Jin (Apr 1, 2019)

Jin said:


> Tell me about this photo shoot so I can give better advice.





AndroGen said:


> I’ve already posted information about the shoot in the previous page.
> 
> can you guys just help me out here. With serious answers on how to achieve these results.



Here is the detail you gave



AndroGen said:


> Hello all
> 
> Got a photo shoot booked for in 4 months.
> 
> ...



now, tell me all about the photo shoot and I will give you serious answers.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Apr 1, 2019)

Dude you already look like a model and jacked af. Do the shoot now! And yes you can go from dadbod to jeremy buendia with 10-12 weaks. But youre gonna need some yamroot. Lots and lots of yamroot.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm get the feeling that it's the same person or persons who keep making up these fake accounts and trolling our board. Maybe I will start sending dick pics. Who wants to volunteer theirs?   That's a nice street value of drugs listed there.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 1, 2019)

The key to fat loss is copious amounts of furious masturbation...


----------



## AndroGen (Apr 1, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> Give us an idea of your goal. Whose body do you want yours to look like?  Wanting to look like Arnold will take more time than wanting to look like Bieber.



While I'm not a huge fan of using other people's bodies as a comparison for goals i guess something like an x men like physique. Although i know it would take longer to achieve them results.

Just the best i can do in a short period of time really!

Considerably more mass around the chest, bis and tris. Plus of course a much lower body fat percentage than i have right now. Simply put the kind of physique when you see a guy walking down the street and you can tell he is into bodybuilding, just in a t-shirt. Nothing huge, nothing exceptional. 



snake said:


> Before I give any advice, I need you to answer a question and do it honestly.
> 
> *"Is this for some side-by-side before and after comparison for a fitness company?*
> 
> I ask because it reeks likes the garbage they peddle to uneducated people. If that's the case, I will have no part of that deception.



This is not for a fitness company. 

As said previously this is a photo shoot for a modelling agency. The images will also be used in a magazine article regarding steroid transformations. And the results that can be achieved, with a win at any costs mind frame. I'll be personally writing the text for the article and will be up front and honest about gear usage. I certainly wont be saying that i got these results from XYZ supplement!


----------



## AndroGen (Apr 1, 2019)

Seeker said:


> I'm get the feeling that it's the same person or persons who keep making up these fake accounts and trolling our board. Maybe I will start sending dick pics. Who wants to volunteer theirs?   That's a nice street value of drugs listed there.



And the point of a forum is what?

To ask questions, right?

If so, what is the point if people just get called a troll?

I'm not in the states, steroids are legal here. I'm going to do this and get the results i want with or without the help of members on this board. While i appreciate all help given, whether you or anyone thinks this is a good or bad idea is irrelevant.


----------



## Jin (Apr 1, 2019)

Why isn’t your uncle advising you?

He just flat out gives you well over $2,500 worth of steroids and doesn’t tell you how to use them?


----------



## AndroGen (Apr 1, 2019)

Jin said:


> Why isn’t your uncle advising you?
> 
> He just flat out gives you well over $2,500 worth of steroids and doesn’t tell you how to use them?



He might be huge but he is fat. Our goals are different. $2,500 worth of steroids? Lol maybe in the US with them being illegal. Here, nothing like that value. 

But i rest my case. Getting a bit sick of answering questions now, questions that are not getting me any closer to getting my original question answered. 

I will take this to a forum which actually is helpful. Becoming a bit of a waste of time. I don't post here to be questioned, i post here for advice which I'm clearly not going to get.


----------



## Straight30weight (Apr 1, 2019)

AndroGen said:


> He might be huge but he is fat. Our goals are different. $2,500 worth of steroids? Lol maybe in the US with them being illegal. Here, nothing like that value.
> 
> But i rest my case. Getting a bit sick of answering questions now, questions that are not getting me any closer to getting my original question answered.
> 
> I will take this to a forum which actually is helpful. Becoming a bit of a waste of time. I don't post here to be questioned, i post here for advice which I'm clearly not going to get.


Go ahead and **** right off


----------



## snake (Apr 1, 2019)

AndroGen said:


> While I'm not a huge fan of using other people's bodies as a comparison for goals i guess something like an x men like physique. Although i know it would take longer to achieve them results.
> 
> Just the best i can do in a short period of time really!
> 
> ...



Stop getting so grumpy when people ask you questions.

Here you go. Remember, the advice you get maybe reckless but you said, "Win at any cost". 

Tren Ace and Var.


----------



## Jin (Apr 1, 2019)

Steroids are illegal to sell and manufacture in the UK. The prices are similar. 

The amount of gear you claim to have been given is absurd. Happy April fools day. Better luck next year.


----------



## Trump (Apr 1, 2019)

I need new uncles


----------



## CJ (Apr 1, 2019)

Me too. My uncles only touched me inappropriately.


----------



## Straight30weight (Apr 1, 2019)

Jin said:


> Steroids are illegal to sell and manufacture in the UK. The prices are similar.
> 
> The amount of gear you claim to have been given is absurd. Happy April fools day. Better luck next year.


I didn’t even bother to look at the amount of aas they supposedly have on hand.....

OP, I take it back. I completely misjudged you and at this point would like to offer my services. Everything you’ve been given is not what will get you to your goal. What I’d propose is a hardcore DNP cycle for 8 weeks. With great reluctance, I would be willing to trade you the necessary DNP for the amount of gear you have on hand. I know you’re probably thinking I’m getting screwed in this deal, but I really want to see you succeed. Plus I feel bad for telling you to **** off. 

So, I will send you my address, you ship all that garbage to me, and I’ll send you the needed DNP. I’ll also include the necessary cake recipes to go along with the DNP. 

Youre gonna be so rip’d.


----------



## Straight30weight (Apr 1, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Me too. My uncles only touched me inappropriately.


Mine only touched me appropriately


----------



## Trump (Apr 1, 2019)

8 weeks DNP would be a right laugh 



Straight30weight said:


> I didn’t even bother to look at the amount of aas they supposedly have on hand.....
> 
> OP, I take it back. I completely misjudged you and at this point would like to offer my services. Everything you’ve been given is not what will get you to your goal. What I’d propose is a hardcore DNP cycle for 8 weeks. With great reluctance, I would be willing to trade you the necessary DNP for the amount of gear you have on hand. I know you’re probably thinking I’m getting screwed in this deal, but I really want to see you succeed. Plus I feel bad for telling you to **** off.
> 
> ...


----------



## CJ (Apr 1, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Mine only touched me appropriately



You were always his favorite!


----------



## AndroGen (Apr 1, 2019)

Well it’s definitely been a funny thread.

Ive been labelled a troll when 90% of the messages left on this thread by long standing members here have been trolling.

Funny really, don’t you think? 

Just because you can not afford a decent amount of gear doesn’t mean that anyone with a decent amount is lying and trolling. Jin I would also expect you to act far more like a moderator and actually be professional. Using your mod abilities to gain access to members IP addresses so you can reveal their location on the open forum is actually hilarious. Try and be a mod and actually be professional.

I’ll still achieve my goals.

Take care


----------



## Straight30weight (Apr 1, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> You were always his favorite!


It’s true....something about touching him back? I don’t know. Wish he gave me tons of drugs though instead of an std....


----------



## Jin (Apr 1, 2019)

AndroGen said:


> Well it’s definitely been a funny thread.
> 
> Ive been labelled a troll when 90% of the messages left on this thread by long standing members here have been trolling.
> 
> ...



Professional literally means you get paid to do something. Wanna pay me a salary? I might even consider a single t shirt pay. What can you offer?

You don’t need mod abilities to figure out an IP address.

I didn’t reveal your location because I didn’t provide a street address. I only stated your country. Don’t be dramatic.

Afford what? You were give those drugs by your uncle. All 25+ viles and more. Enough to last me over a year.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 1, 2019)

your way to ugly to ever be a model ...try a plumber


----------



## Straight30weight (Apr 1, 2019)

AndroGen said:


> Well it’s definitely been a funny thread.
> 
> Ive been labelled a troll when 90% of the messages left on this thread by long standing members here have been trolling.
> 
> ...


You know an awful lot about mods/long standing members for a newbie. Most can’t even figure out that the chat box isn’t a search bar. Why would you expect Jin to act like anything considering you only just joined today??


----------



## Jin (Apr 1, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> You know an awful lot about mods/long standing members for a newbie. Most can’t even figure out that the chat box isn’t a search bar. Why would you expect Jin to act like anything considering you only just joined today??



It could be Zilla. But he hasn’t got a sense of humor.......


----------



## Straight30weight (Apr 1, 2019)

A VPN could give you a false location, no? 

Maybe its Mr President


----------



## AndroGen (Apr 1, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> your way to ugly to ever be a model ...try a plumber



Have you seen my face? Duh. 

Besides, I’m out not gonna waste my day arguing with a bunch of hillbilly interbreeds.

Catch ya later bro


----------



## CJ (Apr 1, 2019)

Hmmmmmmm... He said advice and not advise. And not a single 'whilst' in any of his posts. Maybe he's not Bri'ish after all.


----------



## Trump (Apr 1, 2019)

Not me I not got time to be a troll to busy being awesome 



Straight30weight said:


> A VPN could give you a false location, no?
> 
> Maybe its Mr President


----------



## Straight30weight (Apr 1, 2019)

AndroGen said:


> Have you seen my face? Duh.
> 
> Besides, I’m out not gonna waste my day arguing with a bunch of hillbilly interbreeds.
> 
> Catch ya later bro


I’m from the hood, nice try though. And you’ve already wasted your day, what’s a little while longer?


----------



## AndroGen (Apr 1, 2019)

Jin said:


> It could be Zilla. But he hasn’t got a sense of humor.......



When did they hire you man? Because they obviously didn’t hire someone with much common sense, no offense!

You are on here calling me a troll and making speculation that I could be other previous members. When you can already see that my IP is from a home broadband provider. You can also see that it’s clean (not blacklisted) and that it doesn’t link with any of the members you are suggesting.

Just a little tip for the future. If someone is using a VPN they will be on a blacklisted IP. The ISP will also not be a home broadband provider. If they are using clean Socks again it won’t be from a home broadband supplier.

With the above knowledge any admin or mod worth his shit would know I’m not a trolling previous member.

But again I don’t have the time to argue with you.

1g test
700mg primo 
800mg npp
50mg dbol 

should get me the results i need.

125mcg GHRP 3 x per day for the cut phase.

Now that wasn’t rocket science, was it?


----------



## Trump (Apr 1, 2019)

My nipples are itching just reading that blast



AndroGen said:


> When did they hire you man? Because they obviously didn’t hire someone with much common sense, no offense!
> 
> You are on here calling me a troll and making speculation that I could be other previous members. When you can already see that my IP is from a home broadband provider. You can also see that it’s clean (not blacklisted) and that it doesn’t link with any of the members you are suggesting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Straight30weight (Apr 1, 2019)

Jin maybe it is zilla. Fairly intelligent response, not sure if any of it is true but looked smart. 

50mg dbol makes me piss blood, so I’d say go for it.


----------



## CJ (Apr 1, 2019)

Best part is the peptides. :32 (18):

I'll take a whopper, a large fry, some onion rings, some nuggets, and a diet coke.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 1, 2019)

I wasn’t trolling you at all.  Modeling is about photography and photography is about software. Check out these sweet abs I gave you!  Now imagine if you were working with someone who knew what the fuk they were doing!


----------



## snake (Apr 1, 2019)

AndroGen said:


> But again I don’t have the time to argue with you.
> 
> 1g test
> 700mg primo
> ...



This is that hillbilly you were referring to. I gave you your answer; that and your TRT dose would do it. 

What makes you look like a troll is you keep baiting. I got $10 that says we never see an after pic. And stay off Jin, you can think he's a prick but he's our prick and no one runs down one of our own.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 1, 2019)

that's a hell of a blast for that wimpy ass no lifting ever body. lol this is hilarious! lmao for a photo shoot.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 1, 2019)

Is the photo shoot for dungeons and dragons weekly?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 1, 2019)

AndroGen said:


> Have you seen my face? Duh.
> 
> Besides, I’m out not gonna waste my day arguing with a bunch of hillbilly interbreeds.
> 
> Catch ya later bro


ill bet u money your one ugly fuk


----------



## Trump (Apr 1, 2019)

Not after that blast he won’t be



Bro Bundy said:


> ill bet u money your one ugly fuk


----------



## Hurt (Apr 1, 2019)

AndroGen said:


> When did they hire you man? Because they obviously didn’t hire someone with much common sense, no offense!
> 
> You are on here calling me a troll and making speculation that I could be other previous members. When you can already see that my IP is from a home broadband provider. You can also see that it’s clean (not blacklisted) and that it doesn’t link with any of the members you are suggesting.
> 
> ...



Whether you’re trolling or not, I’m not sure but for the sake of anyone else who lands here and might be looking for advice, here’s my objective opinion.

Drop the dbol and the primo. Cut the test in half.

Dbol will just add water weight. Primo takes a long time to have any effect and is mild at best. A gram of test is too risky and can result in unwanted sides and bloat, which isn’t ideal for a photo shoot.

If you want a real answer there you go.

500mg test
700mg NPP

Train hard and eat 1.5g protein per lb of desired body weight, and proportion your macros in a 40/30/30 split.

If possible do cardio several days a week as well, ideally mixing HIIT with fasted LISS.

Your body should change considerably in 12 weeks.


----------



## transcend2007 (Apr 1, 2019)

Why are you on trt at 25 years old ...?


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 1, 2019)

just wondering why theyd book some skinny fat amateur 3 months in advance

rather than taking more time to finding some dude thats already fine af

wait a second im blue !!!!!!


----------



## Long (Apr 1, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> You know an awful lot about mods/long standing members for a newbie. Most can’t even figure out that the chat box isn’t a search bar. Why would you expect Jin to act like anything considering you only just joined today??



I tried to use the ****ing chat box and wanted to headbutt my phone. I couldn't see what the **** I was typing.


----------



## CJ (Apr 1, 2019)

Long said:


> I tried to use the ****ing chat box and wanted to headbutt my phone. I couldn't see what the **** I was typing.



Change the color from white to another one. Just not dark red, hard to see that shit with my old ass eyeballs.


----------



## Straight30weight (Apr 1, 2019)

Long said:


> I tried to use the ****ing chat box and wanted to headbutt my phone. I couldn't see what the **** I was typing.


Case in point.


----------



## Maijah (Apr 1, 2019)

Dude has to be a troll, he looks like a wet noodle. Guarantee he doesnt know how to eat, or have proper form. Run your cycle buddy, get huge!


----------



## Straight30weight (Apr 2, 2019)

Maijah said:


> Dude has to be a troll, he looks like a wet noodle. Guarantee he doesnt know how to eat, or have proper form. Run your cycle buddy, get huge!


Huge titties....


----------



## automatondan (Apr 2, 2019)

OP, do you know what an aromatase inhibitor is? You might want to look into that....


----------



## rawdeal (Apr 2, 2019)

If you guys aren't careful you're gonna run him off, just like he's threatened SEVERAL times ......


----------



## IHI (Apr 2, 2019)

Through God, ALL things are possible!! But just reading this thread for the first time, i think he even has doubts:32 (13):


----------



## Hurt (Apr 2, 2019)

Well I tried to be nice. Looks like he’s disappeared on us.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Apr 2, 2019)

My God........wish we could see the after pics of him in the hospital.

Doesn't look like he has ever trained even a little bit.  That blast may hurt his feelings.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Apr 2, 2019)

Hurt said:


> Well I tried to be nice. Looks like he’s disappeared on us.


Yeah ya did, and I would even say drop the NPP as that could add bloat as well.  Test/Mast/Var if you were actually going to do this with a locked in diet.


----------



## Hurt (Apr 2, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Yeah ya did, and I would even say drop the NPP as that could add bloat as well.  Test/Mast/Var if you were actually going to do this with a locked in diet.



Yeah I would def do test/mast/var (well personally I’d also add tren) but I was going off of what he had available.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Apr 2, 2019)

Hurt said:


> Yeah I would def do test/mast/var (well personally I’d also add tren) but I was going off of what he had available.


One day I'll add the tren maybe.......the mast is treating me well enough I'm not worried about it right now lol


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (Apr 2, 2019)

Plus clen or some diet drug, and live off protein shakes and little else.

Still might kill the poor guy, but he might make a good looking corpse.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 2, 2019)

that guy in the pic whoever he was has no business running anything! period.  I can't believe it's even a discussion.  the person in that pic, which I'm pretty sure is not the OP never touched a weight in his life. this is dumb .


----------



## simplesteve (Apr 2, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> I wasn’t trolling you at all.  Modeling is about photography and photography is about software. Check out these sweet abs I gave you!  Now imagine if you were working with someone who knew what the fuk they were doing!



But I want abs like that....


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Apr 2, 2019)

Seeker said:


> that guy in the pic whoever he was has no business running anything! period.  I can't believe it's even a discussion.  the person in that pic, which I'm pretty sure is not the OP never touched a weight in his life. this is dumb .


Couldn't be said better Seek.


----------

